
Show HN: To-Do app as a serverless application using AWS Lambda and Go - christianklotz
https://github.com/smalleats/serverless-todo-example
======
iampims
Would be really valuable if you could also show how to deploy the web app that
can talk to this API on AWS as well.

~~~
christianklotz
Thank you for the suggestion. We created the sample project to demonstrate our
approach to error handling in SAM setup, see
[https://medium.com/2pax/fe0e10808732](https://medium.com/2pax/fe0e10808732).
However, it may indeed be interesting to add a web app as well to show how
this would be deployed as a "complete" stack.

For the time being, I added a note to the project readme to clarify the scope
of the repo.

